# How do you stop a newborn from clamping down?



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

How do you stop a newborn from clamping down while nursing? I think I have physical damage on my nipples that isn't healing. He's been clamping down since the start, and is now 2 months old. I can't stand the pain anymore! My nipples hurt ALL THE TIME. I feel like I have a thousand papercuts on them. He seems to latch on well, but then the pain starts. At first I thought it was just strong suction, but when I unlatch him, I have to pry his upper gum open.

It feels fine during a letdown; I think the force of the milk makes him open up wider. But after that, it's toe-curling pain. I'm at the point where I don't want to nurse him anymore!!!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I was going to suggest that he may be clamping down to stem the force of the let down (like biting a straw to slow the flow.) If this is the case3, then nursing laying down, or with you leaning back and baby 'standing' and leaning forward on you may help.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

He seems to like the fast flow, because that's the only time he doesn't clamp down.









We nurse lying down a lot (every hour at night), and he still clamps just as much.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

I am no help, but hope you find an answer. My LO does this one occasion, but only on one side..hmmm..


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

My dd used to do that, and then one day (8 weeks-ish) she just stopped. I know that doesn't really help you, but hang in there and it might just resolve itself.


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2008)

Does he make a clicking noise or indicate that he doesn't have an easy time staying on? Mine had a tongue tie and clamped down 1) to slow down the flow, and 2) because he couldn't get a good grasp on the breast.

I'm so sorry you're having pain and damage. I have been there and it wasn't fun.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

He did have tongue tie, and we had it clipped at 4 weeks. I thought the clamping would stop after that, but it hasn't (it's been 5 weeks). I started using All-Purpose Nipple Ointment today and got some good latch tips from a LLL leader. So far, the ointment and tips are working!

The tips that I think are helping the most are:
-- make sure his ear, shoulder, and hip are all in alignment and that we are belly-to-belly
-- pull down on his chin a bit while latching to make sure his mouth is wide open

Without pulling down on his chin, he basically slurps my nipple in. OUCH!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you tried any CST (craniosacral therapy) to help with muscle and jaw realignment after the clipping? Several Moms have found it helpful - you may want to search for CST and tongue-tie for some previous posts.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes -- we've been doing CST, and have another appointment in a couple of weeks. I hope it's helping!


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

My DD did the same thing, towards the end of nursing, for her first 4 months. When she started doing it, I would take her off, and try again later--I figured, if she is biting instead of sucking, she must not be that hungry? Of course, if she was very hungry, I'd still feed her. The last month, things have gotten much better for us!

Have you seen a LC?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I agree with another poster to pull down on his chin to keep his suck wide. He should be doing LONG, DRAWN out sucks...not fast, choppy ones. When you pull down on the chin gently you will help him do the long sucks and help him get into a better rhythm. Let go and see if he continues. If he starts doing the fast sucking again....just pull down gently. It may take a few days...but he'll get it!

Good luck!


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Pulling down on his chin is really helping! YAY! (It's hard to do when his bottom lip is all milky and slippery, though...)


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2008)

We had two CST appointments after clipping, which helped some, but really I just had to give it some time. It was when he was around 10 - 11 weeks old that the pain started to go away and I began to heal. I too hurt ALL THE TIME, and it was worse when it got cold outside!
(I used the APNO for a few weeks, but I was concerned that the steroid cream was slowing down healing. I ended up just using polysporin to avoid infection.)
If you can stick it out, it will eventually get better.


----------

